# Useful LMT Gesture Launcher from XDA Dev noname81



## nidlaX (Oct 13, 2011)

After switching to Android, I find the two biggest things I miss from Luna are card-based task switching and gestures for system navigation. ICS will bring a nice card paradigm task manager, but LMT Launcher lets you use singe and multitouch gestures to do pretty much anything from launching an app to firing off a button command. Best of all, it works everywhere as a service, so you don't need to bring up a gesture overlay / prompt.

Get it here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150 and then rep noname81 for this useful app.
For me, I set my input device to 6. If that doesn't work, you can check your input device number by going to a Terminal Emulator and typing "su", followed by "getevent". Then, touch the screen and you will see your number.


----------

